# Sex of my tincs?



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Was wondering what people thought regarding gender on these (will list 'em by name  ):

*Broke* ->










*Clear* ->



















*Spot* ->



















*Squig* ->



















I have a guess, but am way too much of a n00b to have any confidence in same...


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

John,
Just by your picture of each I would say that....
Broke - male
Clear - male
Spot - male
Squig - female
This is just my opinion looking at the toe pads. 
I am no expert either... 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with Brad's assessment and offer the same disclaimer. 
Ed


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Assuming they're all the same age (and they look to be so), Brad is right.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

The last one is a female, the rest are males


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks like my guess is being borne out - I figured 3 and 1 based solely on toe pads. Their body shape/sizes are almost indistiguishable. Next question - are 3 males too many for my 90 gal viv (pics of same in my gallery)? So far they all seem to be getting along well, but they are still young...


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

No, Three males and a female would be fine


----------

